# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Schnee Slalom Windsurfen

## moehnesurfer2

Wind und Schnee  :Wink:  Tabou Manta 81 Te, Gaastra Vapor 8,6, Select S1 47cm
http://youtu.be/RKcJ054o20g

----------


## t.t.m.

wow, echt cool

----------

